# Nuggets About To Pull The Trigger



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> I have a sense that something is about to happen.
> 
> I think the Nuggets are considering a move.
> 
> ...


http://neighbors.denverpost.com/blog.php/2008/09/24/nuggets-owner-will-pay-the-luxury-tax/


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

> Or, three, I have lost my touch and we will just sit back and pray for a meteoric rise to the seventh seed, again.


I like that part.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

What a useless "article." Blogs suck.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

so..ummm... Kelly is a little slow.... right?


----------

